# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Tren only cycle

## sikbusa

Has anyone ever done a tren only cycle? I have enough tren e for a cycle but am having a hard time getting anything else. Would it just be a waste or would it be beneficial at all?

----------


## MR-FQ320

> Has anyone ever done a tren only cycle? I have enough tren e for a cycle but am having a hard time getting anything else. Would it just be a waste or would it be beneficial at all?


Highly dangerous, abort, abort.

----------


## redz

Really bad plan, I would imagine side effects galore without test.

----------


## davidtheman100

Not a good idea

----------


## Wallstreetbully

Damn

----------


## JarHeadbst8189

> Damn





> Welcome to the forum


Hello dnt know if this is how i post an intor but here it is anyway. Im a marine enlisted june 2008-june 2012. I got into lifting freshman year in hig shcool football but i went to the arnold classic my freshman year and from then on i was hooked. Never gained alot of size while in high school i was always stout and strong though farm kid genes lol. But anyhow it wasnt till my 2nd year in the corps that i didnt start to fully get 100% insane with bodybuilding and for years proir to that i tried all natural supplements and everything and couldnt get bigger then 202 lbs now im a 6'2 guy so being tall i always felt skinny. But i finally got fed up and did my first cycle tren a 10 weeks 1/2 cc everyday and dbol 4 weeks. Now i wasnt that informed of how to properly do a cycle so when i finished that cycle i didnt do pct. I kno dumb ass move on my part. Anyhow during that cycle tho i was religious with my deit and supps and routine and i took protein powder preworkout and post workout during that cycle along with some horse creatine i got at a vet store. And i grew like a mother during all that went from a solid 185 ripped to 225 ripped as shit and solid and strong was the happiest time of my life. Meet someone kept liften religious after my cycle and kept my size and strength well had a kid and one day went to stand up out my chair and wam. I had ruptured 2 disc in my back so the docs put me on pain meds and b4 i knew it i was taken more n more to smother the pain. So i was hooked stayed doped up on pain meds and herion for 2 to 2 and a half years after that lost almost everything wife confidence size sanity. August 12th 2012 i got arrested for dui on pills and pocession. Got locked up 8 days detoxed in jail and same day i was let out i went straight to the VA inpatient rehab. Stayed clean awhile until they took me off my adderall which i had taken for 6 year for my adhd which is pretty bad lol. So started taken suboxone to try to get some focus and energy since being pulled rite off my adderall was absolutly fucking me up. So i started do suboxone 1 here or there then wouldnt ya kno was hooked on that just recently moved states away from all that bs and it been off it 2 weeks now detoxed off it which was worse then any other drug wd ive had. So now im ready to get myself back become an absolute beast agian. I kno a decent bit bout muscle science and working out marine corp training or straight bulking but im not gonna say i could passed an essay on it all. So would someone pls help and inform me with what ive put my body and mind threw the best way to build my body back up and when and what the best cycle to start on agian and the correct way to do it and post off it. I really enjoyed how my body reactedbto tren a and dbol 60 mg daily i had no neg side effects at all even sexually if anything it improved that to. So im new here asking to please be set up on the rite path to get my glory back thank you and sry for ranting so long just wanted to involve everything cause i know its effected my body greatly thanks. -oorah!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Has anyone ever done a tren only cycle? I have enough tren e for a cycle but am having a hard time getting anything else. Would it just be a waste or would it be beneficial at all?


Yes i did tren and deca only 1,5 years ago. 1 gram each week. I guess its the same as tren only. First weeks it was amazing, sexdrive, gains and weelbeeing. Then it all went down and almost got myself divorced from my wife.
Went to a shoppingcenter. Had to go out, was shaking, afraid, depressed. Too much people. Went to see mother before christmas. Almost started crying at the dinnertable. For no reason.

If it was prolactin build up or lack of test i dunno. But dont do it...u need test. And a DA.

----------


## hammerheart

Does deca aromatize? 

Perhaps once you crash endogenous T via negative feedback and there is nothing left for conversion, E2 levels will plummet and I guess we all know how bad that is. It should be a reason valid enough to always run test as a base.

----------


## NACH3

> *Does deca aromatize? 
> *
> Perhaps once you crash endogenous T via negative feedback and there is nothing left for conversion, E2 levels will plummet and I guess we all know how bad that is. It should be a reason valid enough to always run test as a base.


It does Bizz... At 20% the rate of testosterone ...

----------


## MuscleScience

I only do tren or Deca only cycles. Can't do test, way to many sides. Plus it's worthless to run low amounts of test if you have high amounts of tren or Deca because of binding affinity differences.

----------


## NACH3

> I only do tren or Deca only cycles. Can't do test, way to many sides. Plus it's worthless to run low amounts of test if you have high amounts of tren or Deca because of binding affinity differences.


MS - do you ever run test w/your cycles? I ask b/c I've seen posts of yours talking about how you've ran oral only and your statement above^ - is it b/c you can tolerate the sides or lack there of w/out test(in your situation)? 

We should advise members to always run a test as a base imho - not sayin' you didn't lol

----------


## hammerheart

> I only do tren or Deca only cycles. *Can't do test, way to many sides*. Plus it's worthless to run low amounts of test if you have high amounts of tren or Deca because of binding affinity differences.


Not even a TRT amount? What kind of sides if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## MuscleScience

> MS - do you ever run test w/your cycles? I ask b/c I've seen posts of yours talking about how you've ran oral only and your statement above^ - is it b/c you can tolerate the sides or lack there of w/out test(in your situation)? We should advise members to always run a test as a base imho - not sayin' you didn't lol




nope, never anymore. I can do winny fine, but I get way to many estrogenic side effects either because I'm sensitive to that or just a pussy. 

I just can't see the point of running two or more compounds against each of what. They are competing for the same intra-cellular binding site. If one is much more strongly able to bind, the other compound had little chance of binding. You have to run test at a much much higher level than tren to get any effect based on sure number of molecules difference and probability. 


This is the exact mechanism of how novla works at keeping estrogenic side effects at bay. It has a higher binding affinity than estrogen and binds and "blocks," the estrogen receptor.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Not even a TRT amount? What kind of sides if you don't mind me asking?


 refer to exhibit A sub paragraph three from above lol

----------


## MuscleScience

This is just my opinion and what works for me. For a couple years I stuck to what we most often recommend. Over time though, I became a lot more estrogen sensitive or Test sensitive for whatever reason. Even at 100-125g a week of test was to much for me. When I dropped test all my sides disappeared. Plus I have to physically run less drugs which is even better. IMHO

----------


## kelkel

> This is just my opinion and what works for me. For a couple years I stuck to what we most often recommend. Over time though, I became a lot more estrogen sensitive or Test sensitive for whatever reason. Even at 100-125g a week of test was to much for me. When I dropped test all my sides disappeared. Plus I have to physically run less drugs which is even better. IMHO



Interesting stuff MS. BTW, low dose Tren has been studied for use as a form of TRT.

----------


## MuscleScience

Really? Hadn't heard that. 

I mean if tren only cycles work for cows. Why wouldn't it on humans?

----------


## NACH3

> nope, never anymore. I can do winny fine, but I get way to many estrogenic side effects either because I'm sensitive to that or just a pussy. 
> 
> I just can't see the point of running two or more compounds against each of what. They are competing for the same intra-cellular binding site. If one is much more strongly able to bind, the other compound had little chance of binding. You have to run test at a much much higher level than tren to get any effect based on sure number of molecules difference and probability. 
> 
> 
> This is the exact mechanism of how novla works at keeping estrogenic side effects at bay. It has a higher binding affinity than estrogen and binds and "blocks," the estrogen receptor.





> This is just my opinion and what works for me. For a couple years I stuck to what we most often recommend. Over time though, I became a lot more estrogen sensitive or Test sensitive for whatever reason. Even at 100-125g a week of test was to much for me. When I dropped test all my sides disappeared. Plus I have to physically run less drugs which is even better. IMHO


Thx MS very interesting... Hey whatever works for you, right! That's the whole point!

----------


## kelkel

> Really? Hadn't heard that. 
> 
> I mean if tren only cycles work for cows. Why wouldn't it on humans?



I'll try to remember to send you a study I have.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I mean if tren only cycles work for cows. Why wouldn't it on humans?


In cows its stacked with estradiol, so its not tren only  :Smilie:

----------


## hammerheart

> I'll try to remember to send you a study I have.


There is this one study made on rats

Trenbolone Improves Cardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testosterone-Deficient Metaboli... - PubMed - NCBI 

Truly interesting.

----------


## MuscleScience

> In cows its stacked with estradiol, so its not tren only


 is that separate than the Fena pellets? I only remember doing pellets growing up, when we had cows.

----------


## numbere

> In cows its stacked with estradiol, so its not tren only


Plus cows on tren are artificially inseminated. 

So they don't have to worry about _preforming_.

----------


## numbere

> is that separate than the Fena pellets? I only remember doing pellets growing up, when we had cows.


Not sure about when you used pellets, but in today's fina the light blue pellet is estradiol.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Not sure about when you used pellets, but in today's fina the light blue pellet is estradiol.


 maybe we didn't use the blue pill as we didn't want any drama from the cows...lol

----------


## numbere

> maybe we didn't use the blue pill as we didn't want any drama from the cows...lol


Haha I hope your wife doesn't read your posts.

----------


## kelkel

> There is this one study made on rats
> 
> Trenbolone Improves Cardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testosterone-Deficient Metaboli... - PubMed - NCBI 
> 
> Truly interesting.



I've read the long version of that. Really friggen long....

----------


## MuscleScience

> I've read the long version of that. Really friggen long....


 do what the pros do, read just the abstract. If you disagree with it bash it, then don't read the full study anyway...lol

----------


## MuscleScience

> There is this one study made on rats Trenbolone Improves Cardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testosterone-Deficient Metaboli... - PubMed - NCBI Truly interesting.


Ok I'm glad you posted this. Another reason I don't like running test and like tren and Deca is that they have no or low effect on the prostate. The last thing I want is prostate cancer and lose my ability to make porn with my famous money sh0t...lol

----------


## numbere

Here's the full article for anyone interested.

The triglycerides improving surprised me. 

I wonder if that would change if the dose was increased.

Trenbolone Improves Chardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testerone-Deficient Metabolic Syndrome

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

I know a little something about messing with androgens and no test and paying for it.

I used to use strong prohormones before all the bans because i couldn't get real stuff and i was ignorant. you will loose everything you "gain," and you wont get a lick of sleep. worst of all, you will have performance issues, or worse total ED. -scary. 

can you get AI's? Prolactin Inhibitors? HCG ? Clomid, Nolvadex ? don't rely on your bro network. they will fail you every single time. rely on yourself

----------


## kelkel

> do what the pros do, read just the abstract. If you disagree with it bash it, then don't read the full study anyway...lol



Guilt gets the better of me....

----------


## MuscleScience

> Guilt gets the better of me....


 I'm a sucker for data and seeing it for myself. Unfortunately you never see the raw data, before it's been washed.

----------


## hammerheart

> Here's the full article for anyone interested.
> 
> The triglycerides improving surprised me. 
> 
> I wonder if that would change if the dose was increased.
> 
> Trenbolone Improves Chardiometabolic Risk Factors and Myocardial Tolerance to Ischemia-Reperfusion in Male Rats With Testerone-Deficient Metabolic Syndrome


Many thanks for sharing, but links doesn't work. If it wasn't a progestin I'd experiment with tren myself.


EDIT: Ok I found it on researchgate.

----------


## KINGKONG

> Yes i did tren and deca only 1,5 years ago. 1 gram each week. I guess its the same as tren only. First weeks it was amazing, sexdrive, gains and weelbeeing. Then it all went down and almost got myself divorced from my wife.
> Went to a shoppingcenter. Had to go out, was shaking, afraid, depressed. Too much people. Went to see mother before christmas. Almost started crying at the dinnertable. For no reason.
> 
> If it was prolactin build up or lack of test i dunno. But dont do it...u need test. And a DA.


I wasn't quite that's depressed but I felt the same way on a similiar tren cycle..plus almost zero sex drive is what really killed me..a lot of mood swings..I need test in all of my cycles..

----------


## MuscleScience

> I wasn't quite that's depressed but I felt the same way on a similiar tren cycle..plus almost zero sex drive is what really killed me..a lot of mood swings..I need test in all of my cycles..


 dude, when I'm on, I feel like I'm on top of the world. I get depressed we I'm off, just because I'm not on!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I only do tren or Deca only cycles. Can't do test, way to many sides. Plus it's worthless to run low amounts of test if you have high amounts of tren or Deca because of binding affinity differences.


Interessting. Maybe it was my prolactin build up which fucked me up. I fully agree that a 19nors only cycle comes with less sides than a test and 19nors cycle. I tried du suggest the same prinsipp for dbol ....and got a 6 months flaming for it.

----------


## KINGKONG

> dude, when I'm on, I feel like I'm on top of the world. I get depressed we I'm off, just because I'm not on!


All of us are different I guess I guess it's the only way I could explain the night and day differences in our experiences..unless it was a issue from my lack of ancillary use..I was very young and very inexperienced when I ran this cycle..

----------

